# Sun cream one creams for eczema



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Maz

Don't know if you will be able to help me on this one, really should have asked the nurse when L last saw her but she was rather unpleasant and  not in the slightest bit helpful   Anyway, after a year of being eczema free (following a dose of oral steroids for croup last year) his skin has really flared up again.  We have got all the lotions and potions again - oilatum, diprobase and hydrocortisone and we are also currently using fucibet on an infected area   the nurse was very snotty about how often we are applying the dipsobase as at the moment it is only really getting done twice a day although I do apply a lot - one thick layer which I rub right in then I cover him in a thin layer and let him run around nude until it soaks in.  the problem with applying it through the day is that he is constantly in suncream and I am worried about how well the sun cream will work if applied to close to applying diprobase or if applying diprobase over the suncream.  He is a very outdoorsy wee boy and very often will be demanding his shoes and hat before breakfast and will happily be out for most of the day so sun cream is applied loads too.  I suppose what I am most worried about is that the diprobase will stop the sun cream from working properly.  I only use factor 30 on him as well as I had read that the higher factors can cause excema to worsen and the one I am currently using seems to be far better on his skin than previous ones I had tried which were all factor 50.  He is a typical Scot with blue skin   so he really can't afford to lose any further SPF.  I was also wondering if the steroid cream could make his skin anymore sensitive to the sun although it is applied first thing before breakfast to give it plenty of time to sink in before suncream/sun and then again at bedtime.  Nurse made us feel very much like we were uncaring neglectful parents not moisturising him more and for "letting" him get this infected area which is about the size of a 50p and which we got seen as soon as it started looking sore    His skin has just taken a right hammering after being on holiday for 2 weeks with different washing powder, foods, swimming everyday sometimes twice a day and the heat etc but we didn't want to limit his holiday experience either and his skin actually looks better than I anticipated - well apart from the infected area   

Hope you guys are all doing well and having a good summer lets hope that now the kids are off anyday now the weather stays good   although at least it would solve my sun cream dilemma if it rained all summer   

Thanks
Matty xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Matty,

Lovely to hear from you  Sounds like you had a fab holiday, we're off in 3 weeks time and can't wait! Mind you the weather has been fantastic up here lately so not sure why we're going away   We're just trying to enjoy it as it's been years since we've had a spell this lovely 

Sorry to hear that L's skin has broken out again  I'm sure the fucibet will clear things up though as it usually works wonders  Sorry to hear nurse was a bit off with you, I know how hard it is to try and get a 2 year old to do as they are told   Plenty of emollient as often as you can is the key though when it comes to eczema. I wouldn't worry overly about what you apply when, just put the diprobase on first and let it soak and then suncream on top and repeat as often as you can manage. If both are cream formulations then it shouldn't really matter (if you are using an ointment though then generally you should put that on after everything else as it forms a barrier and anything added after that doesn't get through)

Also long loose clothing will help too as covering up more will reduce risk of too much sun and mean you don't need to plaster on sunscreen as much. Don't worry about the steroid cream either as it won't cause any senstitisation so just use that as advised 

Hope L gets better soon and is enjoying the lovely weather up with you 

Lots of love
Maz x


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks so much Maz.  Unfortunately we have been getting lots of rain sinse I asked that question so applying diprobase at every nappy change like I used to do was fine   BUT!  when the lovely sunny summer does come back I now know that I will be ok to carry on applying his diprobase loads, it really does make such a difference to his skin.  

Hope you all have a lovely holiday, we aren't all that far up the road from you these days and our weather has certainly turned - maybe after T in the park it will turn back     

Thanks again

Matty xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Matty,

Glad that helped, although not really necessary because of the  Last weekend was mad! Talk about a summer squall   the rain was horizontal!!! T in the park this weekend so it'll still be raining no doubt   

Didn't realise you'd moved South  Hope things going well and L getting better   

Love
Maz x


----------

